# [FR] Silver Marches (FULL!)



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Hiyas!

Ok, I decided to DM a 3.5 PbP game myself here. 

Links:

IC THREAD

ROGUE'S GALLERY

The campaign will be set in the Forgotten Realms (no worries, the uber NPCs won't show up ), more precisely the Silver Marches (I'll use some adventure hooks from the sourcebook in the beginning, but will also use my own imagination, so it's not too bad, if you know some of these already), but isn't necessarily limited to this area.

The year is 1372 DR, the current season is winter (Hammer (~january)).

I'm looking for 4-6 characters.

I will try a fairly fast-paced game, so a high attendance and commitment is required (checking in about 4-5 times per week on average would be good). This is not planned to be only a one-shot adventure, but rather a campaign with several small adventures thrown in and evolving plots (but not a single huge plot), as well as a fair amount of character advancement.

Characters will start at 2nd level (max hit points, rolling for levels 3+) with 300gp of non-magical equipment (no extra regional equipment) using the 3.5 rules with only few additions to the core rules for now (deities and domains from FRCS would be one). Except for special domain spells, only 3.5 spells and magic items will be used. Feats and later Prestige Classes can be used from other official sources as well (but only standard WotC books), with DM's discretion, and PrC should fit into the character's background and not be solely chosen for mechanical benefits (it would be good to list those, if you are planning to get a PrC later). Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against powerful characters, as long as they are believable and not extremely min/maxed.

*House Rules:* Half-Elves receive bonus skill points like a human; Half-Orcs receive a +4 racial bonus to Intimidate checks; Fighters will receive one or two bonus class skills, depending on the character concept; Sorcerers receive Eschew Materials for free at 1st level; Wizards can scribe new spells at 1/10th the listed cost; Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus are merged into a single feat (Spell Focus +2 DC); Spiked Chain is not available; no Psionics.

*Races:* any PHB races (MM races with max ECL +1 are ok, too, as long as it doesn't go overboard, I'll allow up to 2 such races)
*Classes:* any PHB classes (a fair mix of classes would be good, with no more than 2 or 3 full spellcasters (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer, Wizard))
*Alignments:* any non-evil
*Patron Deity:* any non-evil FRCS deities
*Attributes:* 28 point buy, with a lil twist (I'll roll a d6 for each attribute except one (your choice), on a 1 it'll be lowered and on a 6 be raised by one, but not beyond the racial maximum)
*Hit Points:* maximum for 1st and 2nd level, rolling thereafter (with minimum of 1/2 the hit die + modifiers).
*Equipment:* 300gp, choosing from PHB and FRCS non-magical equipment (no extra regional equipment).

*Cleric Domains:* One domain must be from the PHB, the other one can be from FRCS (some might be subject to change to reflect 3.5 changes).

*Character Background:* I require a background for each character, that explains the most important parts of the character concept (i.e. class choice). The characters can hail from anywhere, but should be in or traveling to the Silver Marches at the beginning of the campaign. Characters should be able to work in a group and be of an adventurous type or have other reasons to take part in adventuring.

*Character Description:* Please include a description of your character, as he or she will usually look like (including clothing and where individual pieces of equipment are worn or carried).

*IC and OOC:* The IC thread should not be used for OOC talk (a lil comment noted as OOC here and there is acceptable, but keep any discussions or replies to such comments to the OOC thread, please).

*Combat:* I'll do all dice rolls. Character actions should be described lively and not be too cluttered with mechanical terms (give those in parantheses, if necessary and if they can't be decently merged into the description of the character's action). As usual, actions will be collected before resolving the entire round in initiative order (I'll try to resolve combat rounds on a daily basis or at least every two days). Sometimes actions will be changed, if they don't work anymore because of earlier occurances, unless conditional orders were given that apply. If characters are hurt, I will only give you a general wound level (unwounded (100%), lightly wounded (76-99%), moderately wounded (51-75%), severely wounded (26-50%), critically wounded (1-25%), disabled (0 hps), dying (-1 to -9 hps), depending on your total hit points and included in a status at the end of each round), not the exact hit points you currently have; similar for damage done.

I'm currently looking for a way to visualize combats with decent maps. If you have any advice on that matter, please respond here! Thank you!

Any questions? Here's the place to ask!

Here's a link to the ROGUE'S GALLERY (including a character sheet template).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello
Got any room for me?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Hehe, there is room for anyone still! 

Best include a rough idea of what you would like to play in your post, if you have a rough idea already, that is!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## mackenson (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hiyas!
> 
> Ok, I decided to DM a 3.5 PbP game myself here.




Hi, Thanee.

I'd love to participate.

Mmmmm .... character .... thinking .... considering .... 

How about a human fighter. Probably a high-dex, weapon finesse type.

Thanks!


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm thinking about a high Int Gnome Bard, working toward either Duelist or maybe Loremaster, depends on how things go in-game.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm thinking Human Sorceror. When do you want the characters?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi all!

Looks good so far!

If you can get the characters ready within the next week, that would be great. The sooner everyone is done, the sooner we can start!

But I'd rather see well thought-out characters in the end than rush you to start a few days earlier! 

Oh, and please post any non-core 3.5 material you would like to use, if any (see above for what is generally acceptable), so I can decide whether to allow it or not on a case by case basis!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Ooh ooh, can I play?

1 fighter, 1 bard, 1 sorcerer so far...

I'd like to play an orc barbarian (subject to your approval), or if not, a dwarven paladin.

I don't have FRCS, but orcs aren't all that bright to begin with


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey!

One problem with orcs is, that they are one of the most common foes up in the north! 

The Silver Marches are a borderland where marauding orc warbands are a rather common sight.

Among the more civilized races, humans and dwarfs are the most common up there (there are three big dwarven cities/citadels among the handful of cities).

So, I would not disallow the orc barbarian, but you should be warned, that he can be subject to extreme prejudice. The dwarf paladin would be a less conflict-laden choice! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

That sounds like even more fun!  Even more role-playing opportunities, LOL!  I'm picturing a big, dumb clown, who doesn't really understand much why everyone wants to beat him up, but is still good-natured at heart.  I'll take the orc barbarian then, unless someone objects 

Edit:  If someone does object to the increased attention an orc would get, feel free to do so, a dwarven paladin/future dwarven defender would also be fun!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 3, 2003)

Sing me up.   

I think I will run a elven rogue!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Sing me up.




Done! 

Ok, only one spot left. This should best be some divine spellcaster (or a paladin)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll have my character up in the Rogue's Gallery by tomorrow. I just have to get his background done.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 3, 2003)

Oooh! More realms. Me Please.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok, only one spot left. This should best be some divine spellcaster (or a paladin)!




Would that be ok for you? Or would you prefer something else?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 3, 2003)

Clerics fine. The hard part is chosing a god. I was thinking either Hoar or Helm. I already have a Kelmvorite in Thels game. Hmmm...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, cool! 

The party setup (so far) then is...

- Human Sorcerer (Serpenteye)
- Human Fighter (mackenson)
- Gnome Bard (Xiryc)
- Elf Rogue (Yellow Sign)
- Half-Elf Cleric of Helm (WhatKu)
- FREE (was Orc Barbarian (silentspace))

Looks like a well-balanced party! 

I'm looking forward to see all your characters soon. Just post them into the Rogue's Gallery, if you are finished. If there are any questions, that are not answered above, then feel free to ask!

If you need help to flesh out your background (especially silentspace, as you do not know the FR), I (or anyone else) can surely give you some pointers. Just post a rough idea of your background here and we'll see.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks, that is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Ah, btw, even tho your character is not a Half-Orc, he still gains a +4 racial bonus to Intimidate checks, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2003)

mackenson said:
			
		

> How about a human fighter. Probably a high-dex, weapon finesse type.




I would add Balance and Tumble to your class skill list then, if you think it would fit your concept.

If you have any other ideas, let me know!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## mackenson (Oct 5, 2003)

Would it be possible to take 1 level in aristocrat and then multi-class as a fighter? This would fit my character background (member of a former noble family).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2003)

Sure.

We could also handle this with the fighter bonus class skills, tho, if it will work that way (i.e. Knowledge: nobility).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmm, I've been thinking... I'm sure this game is going to be great fun, I've seen Thanee play in other games, so I was very excited to join in.  I'm sure everyone here is in for a treat!  But because I have limited knowledge of FR, I feel I should step away from this game.  Not that my limited knowledge will be an obstacle in role-playing a dim-witted orc, but I feel as if I'm taking the slot of someone else who really knows and loves FR (and it seems like there are lots of people who do!)

Thanee, thanks for everything, and good luck!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, I don't think it would be that much of a problem, but it's your decision in the end.

I'll change title to recruiting again, let's see what happens! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'll change title to recruiting again, let's see what happens!




How many more are you taking?  If there's now room, I think I'll jump aboard.  Not sure on character yet.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2003)

Well... one! 

So yes, there is room for you, if you want to play.

If you have read the initial post, I hope there aren't many question unanswered, but if so, feel free to ask!

About the character, another fighter type would probably work best with the current group, but I'm open for (pretty much) anything.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 6, 2003)

I will have my character up and posted by tomorrow


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2003)

Sweet, looking forward to it!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

I've seen, that characters are evolving in the RG thread. Very good! 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> *Attributes:* 28 point buy, with a lil twist (I'll roll a d6 for each attribute except one (your choice), on a 1 it'll be lowered and on a 6 be raised by one, but not beyond the racial maximum)




Once your attributes are set, please reply here and tell me which of the six you don't want me to roll for (I would advice to use the primary, but it's up to you), so I can list you the changes, if any occur.

If you absolutely hate this idea (with the rolling), please tell me! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 7, 2003)

You can roll for all of my stats.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> You can roll for all of my stats.




Damn lucky...

Soveliss Nailo
Dex +1, no other changes.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 7, 2003)

Dont roll for my Int please. I dont want to lose my far too few skill points.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Dont roll for my Int please. I dont want to lose my far too few skill points.




No changes at all.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 8, 2003)

Don't roll my Int either, please.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 8, 2003)

All I really know for absolute sure is that I'd like to go with a moon elf, or maybe at most a half-elf.  I'd ideally want to go with a druid, but as both types of magic plus a bard are here already, I dunno, maybe just a straight fighter...any recommendations?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2003)

Well, if it's more fun for you with the druid, go ahead, please!

Another fighter would be good, but it's not like that's absolutely necessary.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2003)

Xiryc said:
			
		

> Don't roll my Int either, please.




Wis +1. No other changes.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

If possible, I'll try to start early next week.

So, if you can manage to have your characters complete and ready by the weekend, that would be great! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 9, 2003)

*Hi Thanee*

Ok


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 11, 2003)

I've finally finished creating my character. I'll probably go back and do some polishing, but he's ready for Play. I've tried to make him original. Let me know what you think, if there's anything you would like changed etc.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey!

Yes, that's definitely original...   maybe something along these lines would fit for your character's background... "It was only his strong personality, which allowed him to live through the constant torture that was his childhood. Even though he often found himself wishing his own death, something deep inside was stronger..."

I've noticed you missed the human bonus skill points!
Intimidate maybe? If you want to and think it fits, you can swap out Bluff for Intimidate as a class skill. At least I can imagine him being possibly quite intimidating (in a similar way as Darth Vader from Star Wars - there are actually quite a few similarities ).

I also need to know which stat I shouldn't roll for (see above), so I can roll for any changes and tell you.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 12, 2003)

I've got my character up in the RG.  Don't roll WIS.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanee, would it be ok If I remade my char? Would stay as a cleric, just decided I didnt want Helm. I finished my backround and such, and wasnt all that happy about it. I could still go with the Helmite if you really wanted me to though.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

WhatKu, it's your character and you are the one who has to like it in the first place! So, go ahead, we havn't stated yet! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I've got my character up in the RG.  Don't roll WIS.




My dice must be loaded... Not a single 1 so far, but quite a few 6's! Well, good for you, guys! 

Str +1, Int +1, no other changes.

About your background, I'd love to see some reason as to how the druid came to adventuring, maybe you can add something along those lines?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Yes, that's definitely original...   maybe something along these lines would fit for your character's background... "It was only his strong personality, which allowed him to live through the constant torture that was his childhood. Even though he often found himself wishing his own death, something deep inside was stronger..."
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestion, I'll add the skillpoints too, Intimidate would suit him well.

  I never considered his similarities to Vader..I guess that makes him pretty cheesy, which was not my intention. Ah, well, hm... ahem  

edit: Don't roll for anything, a +1 would make no difference anywhere while a -1 would hurt quite a bit.

edit2: Congratulations Thanee, the German womens team just beat Sweden in soccer and became the World Champions.  (since I'm swedish I'm a little bit sad, but it's no big deal for me)

edit3: I'm not too interested in having a familiar, it really doesn't suit this character. Could I trade that class feature for another? Like extra skillpoints/lvl, another known spell per level, or a minor resistance to fire damage (5pts), perhaps the abilities of a Ring of Sustenance? What would be acceptable for you? Am I being a terrible munchkin?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I never considered his similarities to Vader..I guess that makes him pretty cheesy, which was not my intention. Ah, well, hm... ahem




Don't worry too much about that! 



> edit: Don't roll for anything, a +1 would make no difference anywhere while a -1 would hurt quite a bit.




No changes.

(I actually rolled 5 times just to see what would happen. )



> edit2: Congratulations Thanee, the German womens team just beat Sweden in soccer and became the World Champions.  (since I'm swedish I'm a little bit sad, but it's no big deal for me)




Hey cool, didn't know that yet, as I'm not really that interested in soccer, but still nice for our ladies team! 



> edit3: I'm not too interested in having a familiar, it really doesn't suit this character. Could I trade that class feature for another? Like extra skillpoints/lvl, another known spell per level, or a minor resistance to fire damage (5pts), perhaps the abilities of a Ring of Sustenance? What would be acceptable for you? Am I being a terrible munchkin?




I'd rather say no to that one. If you don't want one, it's surely not such a big loss. It's not like the familiar is a key ability for the sorcerer.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 12, 2003)

Char posted.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd rather say no to that one. If you don't want one, it's surely not such a big loss. It's not like the familiar is a key ability for the sorcerer.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




 You're right, good call.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 12, 2003)

Edited him appropriately.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 13, 2003)

Background posted.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok, so we are basically waiting for mackenson to post his char, then we could start!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## mackenson (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok, so we are basically waiting for mackenson to post his char, then we could start!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Well, that was good timing. I just posted my draft in the rogue's gallery thread. Sorry for the delay. As noted, it's in simple stat block format for now but I will flesh it out into a character sheet as soon as time allows.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2003)

Ah, very good! 

Would you tell me then, which stat I shouldn't roll for (see a few posts above, or the initial post for what that means)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## mackenson (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ah, very good!
> 
> Would you tell me then, which stat I shouldn't roll for (see a few posts above, or the initial post for what that means)?
> 
> ...




Hmmm ... very nerve-wracking ... the way my luck has been going lately ... I guess I certainly don't want CON going any lower ...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok... Str +1, no other changes!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll get the IC thread up during the next two days then!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2003)

The game has started... FOLLOW ME!

I'll look through the characters in detail during the next week and post any mistakes I find or any comments I have here. A quick browse didn't get much to worry about, tho. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2003)

I know mackenson won't be able to post for a couple days, so I'll wait for Xiryc and then continue (or just continue tomorrow), assuming mackenson's character will be tagging along until he has enough time to participate! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## mackenson (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for your patience, Thanee.

A nice atmospheric beginning to the game  My post is up. I'll be monitoring this weekend for any updates, and I'll have a new post in the Sentinels game.

Work has just been ridiculous this week. 16 hour days <sigh>


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2003)

That's a lot of work... 

Now only Xiryc's initial post is missing still, but I did continue anyways.

One thing I forgot to mention yet...

You all have 1000 XP currently. I will include XP rewards in the IC thread everytime you accomplished something, so you can better keep track of your progress.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

@Andrew D. Gable: About those bugbears... I assume, that Faedalar has some way to identify them, like having found a shield with their banner or having actually seen them depart (and did hide then to later follow their tracks). So maybe one day he might actually be able to find them! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

I have noted the following small errors in your character sheets so far. Please edit them accordingly!

*WhatKu*

Reflex save +4

*Xiryc*

AC Touch 14 Flat 15
Attack +5 with the Shortbow
Spoken Languages plus Illuskan

*Serpenteye*

Spoken Languages plus Chondathan, Illuskan

*Yellow Sign*

Spoken Languages plus Chondathan, Illuskan

*Andrew D. Gable*

Init +1
Fortitude save +3, Reflex save +1
Spoken Languages plus Druidic

*mackenson*

Hit Points 16
Spoken Languages plus automatic language(s) according to home region.

Where (what region) does Quinn Elendar come from?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2003)

*ping*


----------



## Xiryc (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry, phone line's been out for awhile.....just got it fixed today.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2003)

You made it just in time! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2003)

*pounce*

Where is everyone?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2003)

Right here. I've just been a bit preoccupied lately, should be able to post more in the near future.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2003)

Seeing that two or more players probably have ongoing technical or workload problems and can't really participate much currently (I won't drop you out, if these "problems" get more manageable, you're very welcome to continue!), I'll open up the game for recruiting again...

I'll accept two more players for now!

Please respond here, if you would like to join in and the time to do at least 3 posts per week (the more the better)! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm game!
A lot of the games I'm in are moving really slow so I would love to get into another one. I'm a frequent (some would say Rapid) poster and play well with others.
Thinking Half-elven Monk.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

I think the slowdown itself is one of the reasons why people start losing interest in the game. Once we speed it up, people will see that things are happening and become more active again. I suggest that if a player doesn't post for 2-3 days the DM should auto-play their character like it was an NPC.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah, I'll do so, but I didn't really wanted to start with auto-piloting 4 out of 6 characters! 

Glad to see, tho, that Andrew and Yellow Sign have posted in the meantime (I'm more speaking of mackenson and Xiryc above, who both seem to have problems to get on here at all). The first round is up and I hope things will go faster now (I plan to post one round each day or at least every 2 days)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm game!
> A lot of the games I'm in are moving really slow so I would love to get into another one. I'm a frequent (some would say Rapid) poster and play well with others.
> Thinking Half-elven Monk.




Sure! You have some time to make up your character, the necessary information should be found on this thread, but if there are any questions, ask away!

I'll try to include you once the caravan reaches Sundabar, or maybe before that, depending on how long that part takes! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sure! You have some time to make up your character, the necessary information should be found on this thread, but if there are any questions, ask away!
> 
> I'll try to include you once the caravan reaches Sundabar, or maybe before that, depending on how long that part takes!
> 
> ...



Character is done. Should I post him in the Rogues Gallery?


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 13, 2003)

Need another , I post at least once a day?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Character is done. Should I post him in the Rogues Gallery?




Yes, please. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Need another , I post at least once a day?




Yes, you can join in. This way we hopefully have enough players posting actions regularily, even if one or another is absent for a while. 

As I said before, if you have any questions, ask them!

Otherwise, the opening post should have most of the information needed for now.

What kind of character would you like to play (we already have reached the limit for pure spellcasters I set, so I'd prefer anything else obviously)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

Argent, looks good so far. Did you read about the dice rolling for the stats (it's in the first post).

Which stat would you want to be unaltared (if any) in any case?
Or would you prefer to not have me roll for them?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 14, 2003)

Why everytime I look at this thread it is always JUST after you have accepted the last character... then another place opens while I am not watching, and I come back too late again.

I would like to try a 3.0 or 3.5 Forgotten Realms game. Is there any possibility for me to throw the gauntlet of "I wish to join in the future as soon as someone drops out", like a replacement? Of course, not that I am wishing any PC to die soon...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Argent, looks good so far. Did you read about the dice rolling for the stats (it's in the first post).
> 
> Which stat would you want to be unaltared (if any) in any case?
> Or would you prefer to not have me roll for them?
> ...



I'd rather you didn't roll. a monk is too dependent on all of his stats. any die roll would have either no effect or a negative one.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

Altho I do not share this view, I can understand it.  So no rolls for you!

Li, if you only had posted earlier (like last time the game was already full)... 
But if there will be any free spots in the future, I'll let you know.

For now I hope we'll have sufficient active players to get the game going... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2003)

Argent, what is "Ballance" meant to be (guess that should be something else, Climb or Jump maybe)?

No Listen or Spot (well you are at +3 default, but still, those can be handy at times )?



> Skills: Hide +7, Move Silently +7, Sense Motive +7, Balance +7, *Ballance +6*, Tumble +7.




AC should be 14 (WIS bonus).

Grapple should be +2 (BAB+STR), unless I missed something there.

Bonus Feats - Looks like you didn't see the restrictions on those? It's Improved Grapple or Stunning Fist at 1st and Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows at 2nd level, which the monk can choose from.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Argent, what is "Ballance" meant to be (guess that should be something else, Climb or Jump maybe)?
> 
> No Listen or Spot (well you are at +3 default, but still, those can be handy at times )?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on the feats. Ballance is a skill. allows you to do things like walk tightropes and things like that. I didn't think you got the wisdom bonus until a few levels later. I'll have to check. (Can you tell this is my first Monk?)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, I know Balance, but you have Balance AND Ballance up there! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2003)

Something to think about...

As a monk, if you want to be capable in hth, you either need a decent Str, or high Dex and Weapon Finesse (but lower Str makes tripping and grappling less fun, if you want to go that route).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 16, 2003)

Fully updated and completed Joyousgard. I'm ready when you all are.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, I know Balance, but you have Balance AND Ballance up there!




You still have Balance listed twice (once at +7 and once at +6)! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

@serpenteye: About the _sleep_ spell.

There are a few options now...

1) keep it like it is
2) you can change the spell once combat is over (to _color spray_ probably) and we just ignore the little inconsistency
3) house rule the casting time to only a full-round action (would make it more useable, really)

What do you think?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You still have Balance listed twice (once at +7 and once at +6)!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



.....I have no idea how I missed that..... I'm an idiot. That's supposed to be Jump +6

His next feat will be weapon finesse.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

So, my initial guess wasn't that bad... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @serpenteye: About the _sleep_ spell.
> 
> There are a few options now...
> 
> ...




I think I'd like to change it to _Color Spray_. Thanks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2003)

_Thy wish shall be granted, master._

The genie bows and then disappears in a puff of smoke. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2003)

Hurricain?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmm... if I don't get any response, I'll let Li in instead. I'll wait until friday, tho, to give you enough time to reply! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Li, if you only had posted earlier (like last time the game was already full)...
> But if there will be any free spots in the future, I'll let you know.




Thank you very much. I should have thought of the possibility of a place to appear later...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

As I havn't heard anything from Hurricain until now, I'll let you in instead, Li.

You'll enter the stage when the group reaches Sundabar, which will take a couple days still, so there should be enough time to make a character, or to ask questions.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As I havn't heard anything from Hurricain until now, I'll let you in instead, Li.
> 
> You'll enter the stage when the group reaches Sundabar, which will take a couple days still, so there should be enough time to make a character, or to ask questions.
> 
> ...



Will that be when my character enters as well?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

As I said initially, yes. That's the plan. I'll try to hurry a bit, so it won't take too long...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmm... I have an idea how to get you into the game before reaching Sundabar... 

I think I'll do it that way, which will happen at some point during the weekend then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmm, mind signing me up as an alternative in case you get another player dropout?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

No, I don't mind! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2003)

Argent Silvermage, I'll write an introduction post now, so you can join in right away. I hope it'll suit you.

Li Shenron and Thels, you can both play, I guess one more player won't hurt, considering, that not everyone will be able to post all the time, anyways. 

So you have a better overview, currently we have the following characters:

Cade - Human Cleric
Korosh - Human Sorcerer
Soveliss - Elven Rogue
Faedalar - Elven Druid

Coming soon... 

Joyousgard - Half Elf Monk

There still are a Gnome Bard and a Human Aristocrat/Fighter, but both players don't seem to have the time or means to get on, so they'll accompany the party til Sundabar and then stay in the city, so they might reappear later, who knows.

So, since I set a limit of primary spellcasters, which is reached, I'd prefer to see anything besides cleric, druid, sorcerer and wizard.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

Seems like you mainly need a warrior-type. I'm already playing several 2nd level Paladins, so I guess I'll go some other way, Ranger perhaps. Probably human.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

Ranger would be good. The 3.5 Ranger is pretty cool, too, I think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, not sure if I go melee or archer, though.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2003)

Both routes would be useful, so that's really up to you. 

Just post your character in the RG, if you are finished, and make a short note here, please, if you did so.

If there are any questions, go ahead and ask them here!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

Posted. Thinking about going Horizon Walker.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks good.

The Str modifier is wrong (0 should be +2).

You have probably read about the dice rolling for stats already.
Which one would you like me to not roll for, or would you prefer to skip this altogether?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Dec 1, 2003)

Rolling would be bad. Since all my scores are even, I won't get bonuses out of them (15 is a lot more expensive than 14), but I might get penalties out of them. If I have to pick one not to roll, I guess it would be Int.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey, you have to see it in the long run! 

But if you don't want me to roll for them, I won't.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Dec 1, 2003)

Long run is all in Dex, so 15's in other scores won't help me until age/wishes, which is a bit far away for my taste.

I corrected some minor stuff.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As I havn't heard anything from Hurricain until now, I'll let you in instead, Li.
> 
> You'll enter the stage when the group reaches Sundabar, which will take a couple days still, so there should be enough time to make a character, or to ask questions.
> 
> ...




Thank you a lot! I have planned a character which I can post on the Rogue Gallery thread. You have to let me know if the following is a too much worn-out idea, if you don't think it fits with your plans, if it is incompatible with the rest of the group, or if it just sucks...

I want to try once to play a character who is not evil but comes from a culture where he was pushed to be evil; being not evil enough was the reason of his failure and for becoming an outcast of his race. Ok, I know it is not the most original idea, but being in FR I couldn't help but thinking of a Drow (since it's +2 ECL I couldn't play one, so I'd rather thought of a Half-Drow, as the PHB Half-Elf but with Drow heritage in the physical appearance, it doesn't need to be different mechanically).
What I want to see is if I am able to roleplay such a character so that he is effectively not evil (I think True Neutral would make the best) but often cruel in combat or with enemies and prisoners; he should be facing a contrast between his good human side and his evil drow side, between an instinct of goodness and an education of cruelness, so that sometimes he definitely wants to lean towards goods, mercy, and love, and may feel horrified by his own violent behaviour, while other times his thought would be brought back to the (evil) drow values he was educated at, and he would feel somehow morally compelled to pursue them.

In terms of gameplay, I can make him a Fighter so that it will fit the party's current composition. I think straight single-class is ok, although we may decide for him to later become multiclass if we see that the party needs to be adjusted, or even a PrCl if the story gives any opportunity. The concept idea around which he is built is that of a quite stealthy warrior: the Fighter class is not the best to do this but it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow! Now that was a late response! 

You could make him a Fighter/Rogue, the Skills and Sneak Attacks would fit your idea quite well, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Wow! Now that was a late response!
> 
> You could make him a Fighter/Rogue, the Skills and Sneak Attacks would fit your idea quite well, I think.
> 
> ...




You can see him in the Rogue Gallery, background and personality coming soon.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2003)

Interesting feat choices there. 

Even fighters don't have that few skill points. You should have 25 to spend total, and have used up roughly half of that so far.

You also have Undercommon as an automatic language and another 2 bonus languages (Drow Sign? Abyssal?).

Attribute rolling (see initial post under attributes) yes or no?
If yes, which attribute should be left untouched?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 10, 2003)

Feats: Blind-Fight was chosen mostly because of background (having always lived in the dark without having darkvision); the other feats are because I try to make him learn some Int- or Dex- based combat feats for smart-fighting rather than being a brute.

Skills: I have indeed spent 25 points (ranks are indicated with *), only that besides Intimidate they are all cross-class skills (Gather Info, Hide, Move Silently, Tumble and Listen, each 4 points = 2 ranks).

I didnt know Undercommon was automatic, I used the PHB Half-Elf. Note that I only have used SRD, not the FRCS. If UC is auto, then Drow Sign language as second bonus language will be fine. Infernal also was chosen for background.

Finally, if you let me choose, I think I'd rather skip the ability bonus rolling.

I know it's not a very optimized character but... who cares?


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

I could be mistaking, but didn't under 3.0 Halfdrow have the same abilities as Halfelves, except their lowlight vision was replaced by darkvision? Under 3.5 Halfelves gained +2/+2 Diplomacy/Gather Information. It might make sense to give Halfdrow bonuses to other skills, like +2/+2 Sense Motive/Survival, but that's entirely up to Thanee.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanee, I don't own the Silver Marches sourcebook but I am able to borrow it from a friend. Do you think it's best if I read it or do you prefer that I don't?

I don't know what is in the Marches' underdark for example (besides the famous Menzoberranzan), that's why I didn't write any names in the background. I could check the book so to be able to name a Drow town from which I come from for example.

If you think it's better that the character already knows about the Marches' aboveground, let me know which part of the book I should read: I would probably not remember many details after I return the book, but that could make for a realistically incomplete knowledge of the PC.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2003)

As long as you don't look into the adventure section in the back, feel free to read the book! 

And I agree with Thels, we should switch those half-elven bonuses to something more fitting.

How about Move Silently and Hide? Those are useful and probably quite fitting, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As long as you don't look into the adventure section in the back, feel free to read the book!




Luckily you mentioned this before it was too late!   



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> And I agree with Thels, we should switch those half-elven bonuses to something more fitting.
> 
> How about Move Silently and Hide? Those are useful and probably quite fitting, too.




MS and Hide would be definitely more useful if you want them to be.

But I really don't mind to keep the base 2. In fact, as I had some more skill points to spend from your house rule about Half-Elves, I got the idea of buying cross-class skills in Gather Info only because I had that +2 already, and then I came up with the fact that the PC might have been assigned some investigation tasks to justify his ranks in GI.

So, from my side I have no problems in keeping the bonus as they are in PHB (I don't really mind if I am not going to exploit them a lot). But if you really think they should be changed, that's ok as well. I have no idea if in the FRCS there is a specific entry for Half-Drow that we should follow...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2003)

Then just keep the skills that way. The reasoning for those is the same as for the standard half-elf. That's ok.

Switching low-light to darkvision makes sense, however, as drow have that one replaced, too. But you'll only have the standard 60' darkvision not the more powerful drow ability, because of the mixed heritage.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2003)

I was a bit busy during the last couple days, but the game will continue soon (today or tomorrow probably)...

I'll speed it up a bit, so Thels and Li can join in at some point during the week.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok for Darkvision 60ft then, as you wish.

I will be travelling abroad tomorrow, and may have limited access on the internet around XMas and newyearsday too, but I'll try to connect at least every couple of days to keep up with what happens.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 16, 2003)

...also I have borrowed the Silver Marches sourcebook yesterday. At first look I couldn't find any information on the underdark and the Drow, beside some generic information about Menzoberranzan, probably I would need the Underdark sourcebook, but maybe that's not so important. Anyway, I wanted to make the PC coming from a less-known underground city, but since it's only Drow city at all I found mentioned in the book, if it's ok with you I'll make him from there.

The book says that half the population is composed of slaves, and I think that probably since he is only half drow, it would have been more logical that he would have been enslaved as well. Now I don't want to change the background to fit this, so again if it's ok with you I'll just say that he was not enslaved because he was worth more than a slave, and his priestess mother used him as a guard and scout/spies.

Also in the book there is a note about a minor drow character called Cierre, who is a scout/spy herself (NE Ranger 6 IIRC). Perhaps it could be a good idea to make Zenden one of her former helper or contact information?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2003)

There is more general information in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting and the specific drow stuff is either in Lords of Darkness or Underdark. I don't have the last two myself, tho.

About your background idea, that sounds good to me. I'd feel more comfortable if you left out Cierre, tho.

And yes, I'm not expecting many posts during the next few weeks anyways. Some will be away from their computers for an extended period even, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay, the time is getting near, where I can include you two, Thels and Li. Hope the wait wasn't too long for you.

I'll write a post during the next days...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Okay, the time is getting near, where I can include you two, Thels and Li. Hope the wait wasn't too long for you.
> 
> I'll write a post during the next days...
> 
> ...




No it wasnt too long, there was holiday break   

I will try to refresh my memory about the plot so far: my PC shouldn't know about what happened to the others before, but it may be annoying to roleplay all the part about asking and telling the whole story...

In case it may be of any use for DM messaging to individual players, I'll add my email to my profile.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Heh, well, was kind of away for the recent while. Did I miss anything important?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

No, not yet... I unfortunately didn't find the time yet to put everything together and continue... 

I hope, once I get a few things sorted out, that I can lead the adventure back on track as intended.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahh, well, take your time. Better to do it good than to do it in a hurry.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, looks like I will not have the time to continue this for the next couple weeks... 

We could continue - if you are still up to do so by then - early april.

I'm very sorry, that it must go like this, but without the necessary dedicated time, there is no decent option besides this, I'm afraid.

Blame RL! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, looks like I will not have the time to continue this for the next couple weeks...
> 
> We could continue - if you are still up to do so by then - early april.
> 
> ...




I'd gladly wait for the time to come, although I haven't started in your adventures yet


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I will not be joining this game after all. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------

